# Test E & Test Base Powder...



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

What is the visual difference between test e powder and test base powder?

I have both which are not labeled...but I think the test e powder is off white and clay like, even kinda sticky (but still powder)...

While the test base powder is more refined and white... 

Am I right with which one is which?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure about the color but the melting point will be different the 2


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds right, when I get enough post I'll PM you on identifying it. If you get it from the same place I do than there's a code on it.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Not sure about the color but the melting point will be different the 2


 
Just found the melting points chart 



Jetto said:


> Sounds right, when I get enough post I'll PM you on identifying it. If you get it from the same place I do than there's a code on it.


 
Just give me rep points and add a msg in the msg field......my items where not labeled with codes only labeled #1 and #2

But, I think the off white is the test e and the fine white powder is test base...


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

Done and ironically this makes 25 post as well.
The test e should have a stronger smell, base shouldn't smell much at all. I haven't played with much base so I could be speaking out of my ass a bit.
Color for test e can be an off white to yellowish color.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

^^yeah...one is almost brick like and the other a fine powder


----------

